# The flying pig pub/Hotel/Restaurant - B480 Stonor (Nr Henley on Thames)



## J_a_t_33 (Jun 24, 2010)

Spotted this on the way to a VW show at Stonor Park and came back the following weekend for a gander:
















































Anyone know what this is? We assumed some sort of sewege system







Didn't smell too pleasant inside anyway lol












Cheers!


----------



## Simonipswich (Jun 25, 2010)

I wonder if that is some kind of cesspit pump unit? If they are not on a mains sewage system they'd need a cesspit. Nice pictures, what camera do you use?


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jun 26, 2010)

Cheers Simon. to be honest I just use a Sony Cyber-shot DSC-W170 digital camera, nothing special.

I chuck most pics into photoshop and enhance a bit, but photobucket seems to make pics look duller.


----------

